# Taiwan's homebuilt superfighter (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I do love the odd, esoteric and somewhat forgotten planes, it seems. I always find that there’s something intrinsically rewarding about picking up a kit of a plane that most people don’t even know about. It makes it a lot more fun to build, too, assuming I can get around to it sometime! 

One particularly good example of this is the AIDC FCK-1, or IDF. This is the Taiwanese answer to the F-16/F-18, and, maybe not surprisingly, looks a little like both combined. This fighter wasn’t built in large numbers, but it was successful and is still in service. I personally love the idea of a twin-engined F-16, and with the IDF, that’s kind of what you get! When I ran across an injection moulded example at a swap meet some time ago, I was thrilled!

Even though it’s not in my preferred scale of 1/72, it’s still a cool kit. I think it will look great once it’s built, too. Heck, as a What-If, it could even make a cool T-X contender for the Talon replacement program! Check out my out of box review of this rather oddball creation below. You might be surprised how not-terrible the kit seems to be!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/zhengdefu-148-aidc-fck-1b-ching-kuo-oob/*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think there used to be a 1/72 kit of this thing way back. I recall selling them and the brand may have been Kiddie Land or Kiddy Land and in a red/white/blue box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who made the kit? It _looks _sort of like a Revell box, but there's no branding on it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The box style is the same as Zhengdefu or Mini Hobby - some of the name swapping Chinese outfits


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's a Zhengdefu.

Follow the link above the box, and you'll get a full write up about the kit, including who made it! 

I can never keep all those Chinese companies straight...


----------



## funeralxempire (Jul 13, 2014)

These are a cool plane, but they're more along the lines of the Northrop F-20 than the F-16 or F/A-18 in terms of capabilities. I wouldn't mind finding the 1:72 scale release if I ever get back into building planes.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think that's quite fair. 

They don't have the same electronics as the F-18/16, but I think they're more advanced than the F-20. I don't think it could handle anti-shipping missiles or the maritime mission at all, and the IDF can do that (heck, it HAS to do that at the minimum)!


----------



## funeralxempire (Jul 13, 2014)

Faust said:


> I don't think that's quite fair.
> 
> They don't have the same electronics as the F-18/16, but I think they're more advanced than the F-20. I don't think it could handle anti-shipping missiles or the maritime mission at all, and the IDF can do that (heck, it HAS to do that at the minimum)!


It's closer in size, range and sophistication to the F-20 though. Bear in mind, had the F-20 entered service it would have followed a similar trajectory as the F-16, F/A-18, and F-CK-1 in regards to upgrades over the years. Undeniably it's a more sophisticated airframe than the F-20, but if it was genuinely in the same class as the F-16 it's hard to justify why the RoC government purchased F-16s as soon as they were able to.

Comparing it to the F-20 isn't intended to knock this plane, I've liked both for over 2 decades and have followed/researched the development of both pretty extensively.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is the kit I used to sell... Kiddyland 1/72 AIDC I.D.F. Ching Kuo (F-CK-1) Single Seater - Republic of Chine Air Force Fighter


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> This is the kit I used to sell... Kiddyland 1/72 AIDC I.D.F. Ching Kuo (F-CK-1) Single Seater - Republic of Chine Air Force Fighter


Oh yeah!

I remember seeing that once or twice either at swap meets! Been a while since I've seen one, though. I do like the two-seater more....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey wait, it says "Tainwan" on the box! :lol:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

John P said:


> Hey wait, it says "Tainwan" on the box! :lol:


Why yes... yes it does! 

Huh...


----------

